# My Fall Soaps



## Jaaret (Jan 3, 2009)

I make soap as a hobby and don't sell other than to family and friends, but as people have tried my soaps they have started placing orders for soap to give as gifts. I made 18 pounds of soap in November and early December. Here they are:





I used clays in each of these batches. They are (left to right).
 - Geranium & Tea Tree with French green clay and ground almonds
 - Cedar & Lemongrass with dead sea clay and ground oatmeal
 - Ginger & Cinnamon with red Morrocan clay
 - Peppermint & Spearmint with white Kaolin clay

I wrap the soaps in tissue paper and add a round sticker that I print out on my color printer.




http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/moonbarsoappackagingfh0.jpg/1/w938.png
One of my soapmaking goals in 2009 is to branch out into different shapes: squares and hexagons. I'll post pictures when I do.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 4, 2009)

Those are awesome soaps and I love the way you wrap them.  

Laurie


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Jaaret - nice soaps and wonderful wrapping.....


----------



## mlj (Jan 4, 2009)

Soaps are lovely...what kind of tissue paper are you using?  I would love to perfect that wrapping technique.  Are you making M&P or CP soap?

Mary Lou


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 4, 2009)

Love the natural colours of your soaps and your wrapping is perfect  8)


----------



## Deda (Jan 4, 2009)

Great soaps - I really love the wraps.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2009)

They sound like great combos!


----------



## digit (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful soaps and I love the "Moon Bar" name!!!!!!! 



Digit


----------



## SoapMom (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice!!  I love the packaging!!  Great idea!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Pringles can or PVC pipe??  MP or CP?  I'm guessing CP.  They look so natural and inviting......love the fragrance/additive combos....very creative!


----------



## Jaaret (Jan 19, 2009)

mlj said:
			
		

> ...what kind of tissue paper are you using?  I would love to perfect that wrapping technique.  Are you making M&P or CP soap?


I use the CP method exclusively. I’ve been using regular tissue paper but am switching to florists tissue as it has a wax finish that will make it more durable and longer lastingr than regular tissue paper. 



			
				jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> Pringles can or PVC pipe??  MP or CP?  I'm guessing CP.


Ding-ding-ding! You are correct! CP! I use the cardboard tubes that Scotch bottles come in. The manager of the local liquor store saves them for me and I trade him soap for them. That’s good or else I’d be drinking a LOT of Scotch!


----------



## misty (Jan 20, 2009)

Jaaret, love your soaps & wrapping. How do you finish the bottom. Is there another sticky label as well.  

misty


----------



## Jaaret (Jan 20, 2009)

*Wrap*

Yes, I use a second round sticker on the back that lists the ingredients.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 21, 2009)

Jaaret - where do you get your round stickers?  And what size is the "round"?


----------



## misty (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks Jaaret, & I'm curious as well about the size of the label and where you purchase them (looks like you just peel them off) I love round soaps......  
misty


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jan 24, 2009)

*soaps*

How neat!!! Very nicely made and a unique label to boot!!

craftgirl


----------



## heartsong (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks jaarat for the great tutorial!  

for the sake of future reference, would you be so kind as to post this in the soapmaking tutorials?  that way we can always refer back to it when ours are not going so smoothly!

you make such lovely soaps!

monet


----------



## honor435 (Mar 3, 2009)

Jaaret said:
			
		

> I make soap as a hobby and don't sell other than to family and friends, but as people have tried my soaps they have started placing orders for soap to give as gifts. I made 18 pounds of soap in November and early December. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

